
Voice.Google.com insecure connection - hellbanner
Hangouts.google.com works, but not voice. Please advise &#x2F; report to Google<p>Secure Connection Failed<p>An error occurred during a connection to voice.google.com. The OCSP server experienced an internal error. Error code: SEC_ERROR_OCSP_SERVER_ERROR<p><pre><code>    The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
    Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem.</code></pre>
======
krisives
voice.google.com uses their wildcard cert, which is valid for me and was last
changed Jan 10

[https://i.imgur.com/CouTrxC.png](https://i.imgur.com/CouTrxC.png)

~~~
hellbanner
Any reason why it would go down for ~2+ minutes?

------
hellbanner
It's back up. Was down for about 2 minutes.

